# Sowing Clover



## markmaster (Jan 21, 2010)

About to go outside and broadcast some white clover (ladino)...we've got rain forecast for next week, so it seems like a good time to get it out. Plus: the feed store I got the seed from wants to buy honey from me next season, instead of ordering from their last-year supplier (in the next state over). I may have to get serious about this beekeeping stuff!


----------



## knoxjk (Sep 10, 2010)

After broadcasting drag the field to work the clover into the soil. If the land is plowed don't drag it it may get it too deep.


----------



## markmaster (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks for the tip, knoxjk .... I draggged a crosstie arpound the areas where I sowed (no different from dragging the school's ballfield, really). Now it's time to go watch some football......


----------



## Panhandle Scott (Jul 11, 2009)

Kinda tying into the clover thread....is red clover just as good. It is pretty much self seeding. We have deer plots with red clover that were planted 4-5 years ago and it was not until this year we plowed and put in more seed because last year the weeds were starting to overtake the red clover finally.


----------



## Merlyn Votaw (Jun 23, 2008)

From my experience bees cannot get anything from red clover unless it is a dry year but bumble bees can get it any time but I don;t think you are interested in Bumble bees


----------



## Panhandle Scott (Jul 11, 2009)

Merlyn Votaw said:


> From my experience bees cannot get anything from red clover unless it is a dry year but bumble bees can get it any time but I don;t think you are interested in Bumble bees


Thanks....seems like the bumbles can utilize everything.

I know more about what type of clover is best for deer but have no clue as far as bees.


----------



## markmaster (Jan 21, 2010)

I had several hives on a friend's 40-acre pasture, covered with crimson clover, last year .... they went across the pasture to the privet, honeysuckle, and cotton blossoms! Made nice honey, though ...


----------



## arcowandbeegirl (Oct 11, 2010)

Your white clover should do very well broadcast then drug. That is the way we plant it very frequently for cattle. I have been told also that the white (Ladino) clover is good for bees, and the bumble bees like the red clover. Seeing this posted here also, I think its funny the bees dont like the red clover. I am sure you already know that the clover will produce nitrogen and works as a great cover crop. Its a win win situation. I planted it in my garden for the bees and for a cover crop for winter.


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

The probosis on the honey bee is too short to use red clover. Only use it for feed for stock or Bumble Bees.


----------



## markmaster (Jan 21, 2010)

jrbbees said:


> The probosis on the honey bee is too short to use red clover. Only use it for feed for stock or Bumble Bees.


Hello, Warrior AL! I was just up your way last week -- may be headed that way again in a few weeks .... you're spot-on about the red clover: the girls wouldn't do anything except check it out, then head off to a nectar source they could actually feed on.


----------



## markmaster (Jan 21, 2010)

arcowandbeegirl said:


> Your white clover should do very well broadcast then drug. That is the way we plant it very frequently for cattle. I have been told also that the white (Ladino) clover is good for bees, and the bumble bees like the red clover. Seeing this posted here also, I think its funny the bees dont like the red clover. I am sure you already know that the clover will produce nitrogen and works as a great cover crop. Its a win win situation. I planted it in my garden for the bees and for a cover crop for winter.


I've not used crimson clover as a cover crop, but the white clover is a good nitrogen-fixer .... I've used it as a cover crop many times in my kitchen garden (which is about all I ever plant --- maybe when I retire from teaching, I might enlarge the space, as long as it doesn't interfere with the huge backlog of books I intend to read!).


----------



## Tubee (Oct 19, 2010)

Would someone please discuss the virtues of Ladino vs White Dutch clover.:scratch:


----------



## markmaster (Jan 21, 2010)

Tubee said:


> Would someone please discuss the virtues of Ladino vs White Dutch clover.:scratch:


It's the same thing, as far as I know. :scratch:


----------



## Eric Baxter (Sep 9, 2010)

What clover works best for honey I orderd some white sweet clover.


----------



## Tubee (Oct 19, 2010)

I did some research and here's the clover results:
White Dutch is short growing, almost no mowing either in the yard or the field. White Dutch reseeds and spreads without replanting
Ladino is tall growing and is grown for forrage or hay crops. Ladino will need replanting.
Yellow sweet clover grows tall and is also used for hay crops. Yellow sweet will also need replanting in a couple of years.
All three are good for honey production, and the usual hive to acre rate is one hive per acre.


----------



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

In Mississippi white dutch or "bulb" clover is very effective for seasonal stimulation... We have it applied via crop duster... most farms are happy to let you applicate it, as it is useful to both cattle and as a crop cover...

Crimson clover is native here as well, yet it seems to bring more pollen, thus the white is best for stimulation and honey production.


----------



## green2btree (Sep 9, 2010)

Yeah, if you pull one of the florets off a red clover and a white clover you can see how much longer the tube that the bees have to reach down is. Once your white clover gets going, mow it really short and it will expand like crazy, because you are removing the taller competition. They just leave it while its' blooming. Cut short again after blooming and you will get some repeat bloom.

JC


----------

